# Voodoo Sound on Tab 2 7"?



## Googolplex094 (Apr 30, 2012)

I've always been a huge fan of the sound capabilities of my captivate, im unsure if this is the right place to post this but would it be possible to enable voodoo sound with an upcoming custom kernel.?


----------



## jcase (Jun 7, 2011)

Most likely, waiting on fixed sources now


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

What is the audio processor in the Galaxy Tab 2? Providing it's the same one as Samsung used in many of their SGS and original tablet products, it should be easy to bring the changes into the kernel source.


----------



## xoomdev (Jun 6, 2011)

imnuts said:


> What is the audio processor in the Galaxy Tab 2? Providing it's the same one as Samsung used in many of their SGS and original tablet products, it should be easy to bring the changes into the kernel source.


It's the wm8994, so should be pretty easy to port over.


----------



## Metallice (Jan 27, 2012)

xoomdev said:


> It's the wm8994, so should be pretty easy to port over.


I believe it's actually the wm1811, but according to supercurio they are very similar.


----------



## xoomdev (Jun 6, 2011)

Metallice said:


> I believe it's actually the wm1811, but according to supercurio they are very similar.


ya i saw a teardown that mentioned that. all the files i see and configs in the kernel are for 8994 however. unless they are so similar the drivers are interchangeable.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using RootzWiki


----------



## xoomdev (Jun 6, 2011)

Metallice said:


> I believe it's actually the wm1811, but according to supercurio they are very similar.


looks like thats it. hmm, maybe help me withbmynmicnissue then. thanks.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using RootzWiki


----------



## xoomdev (Jun 6, 2011)

xoomdev said:


> looks like thats it. hmm, maybe help me withbmynmicnissue then. thanks.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using RootzWiki


need something else to help me with my typing issue jeez.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using RootzWiki


----------



## lastiko (May 12, 2012)

err...voodoo sound...what's that? please gimme an answer or this


----------



## Balthazar B (Aug 15, 2011)

Sheesh, Google is your friend... or should be...

OK, making it easy: http://project-voodoo.org/


----------



## lastiko (May 12, 2012)

Balthazar B said:


> Sheesh, Google is your friend... or should be...
> 
> OK, making it easy: http://project-voodoo.org/


thx a bunch...ill check it


----------



## all_thumbs (Jan 3, 2012)

I've seen a screen shot of a test build on the 2 7" from Francois' twitter so it's coming. He also says that the sound routing through the DAC as implemented by Samsung is already setup in the ideal configuration.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joesee (Jul 22, 2012)

Has anyone else heard the progress on this yet? I'm VERY interested as I travel much and this would make me so happy to see added!!

Thanks!


----------



## DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ (Apr 11, 2012)

+11111122222

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Michael Ray (Sep 23, 2011)

Balthazar B said:


> Sheesh, Google is your friend... or should be...
> 
> OK, making it easy: http://project-voodoo.org/


What is this "Google" you talk about.


----------



## DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ (Apr 11, 2012)

Really did u really ask that I hope u were joking smdh

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------

